# How To Plant Pole Beans



## Jackie_Lee (Mar 1, 2010)

This is the first year in a long while I've planted beans. But I figured we eat green beans probably more than any other veggie I should grow some.  I totally forgot to soak them before I planted. oops. I know better lol. However, I just checked the garden this morning and I have three rows of beans coming up YAY!!!

I am going to do something similar to the teepee you showed, except I'm going to make it square ~ and then have strings coming down for each bean to climb. Hopefully this will work. We had plans to fence in the garden and I figured they would grow up the fence, but plans changed and we fenced in the chickens instead. 
.-= Jackie Lee´s last blog ..What's holding you back? =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jackie,

You don't have to soak the pole beans seeds but it generally helps speed up germination. I'm glad you have little sprouts already! 

Your square teepee sounds very interesting - I hope to see some pictures of them sometime! Fencing in the chickens is pretty funny. I have to put up a temporary fence around my two garden plots each year to keep my dogs out, especially while everything is very small. 

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Laura1 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a new Fl gardener & any tips to prevent insects on my beans will be appreciated


----------



## John4 (Jul 6, 2011)

What should I do now that my pole beans are taller than my 6 ft trellis? Pinch the tops to encourage them to grow beans, or just leave them alone?

Thanks


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi John - Yes, you can pinch the tops off. Doing so will encourage bushier growth as well.

Have a great day!


----------



## Denise1 (Jul 23, 2011)

My beans are dense with leaves and going over a 6 foot trellis but with very little flowing. Any suggestions. I am using fish emulsion to fertilize.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Denise - if you have been experiencing very warm temperatures your plants could be suffering from blossom drop. This is quite common during periods of very high temperatures. You may need to wait until the temps have dropped some (back in the upper 80's or so) before the flowering picks up. 

I hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Robert2 (Jan 29, 2013)

When should I plant pole beans? 
You mentioned blossom drop over 80F, is it OK for the weather to be hot after they set fruit? Summer temperatures are over 100F where I live.


----------

